# Leveling kit installed *pic*



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

I got the front jacked up 3". my rear is an inch lower than the front now. I may raise the rear by 2". Let me know what you think. I'm gonna put on a Western Pro Plow Series 2. I'm expecting a 1" drop in the front end which would lever her out but the rear will also drop after I load her up with 500lb of ballast. Let me know what you would do. Am I doing alright? Am I all wrong? Let me know. I know flack my be coming my way. Bring it on but educate me while you're doing it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

If you added 3" up front and are 1" shorter in the rear, when you add 2" to the rear won't that make the leveling kit pointless? Maybe it's over my head..


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

First I'd add another inch in the rear to level it out. Then when you put the plow on and it sits an inch lower I'd add another inch lift there. And then when the rear is lower because you've added another inch to the front I'd add another inch there, etc...etc...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Inch me pinch me


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

So if I'm understanding right, the truck must be level when plowing?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Instead of wasting money on a million leveling kits at a shop why don't you just do your lift like you want.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2076518 said:


> Instead of wasting money on a million leveling kits at a shop why don't you just do your lift like you want.


Yes, this. OP, whoever told you that the truck has to sit level when plowing? This very rarely happens. Put your plow on and push some snow and quit fiddling around.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Harleyjeff;2076529 said:


> Yes, this. OP, whoever told you that the truck has to sit level when plowing? This very rarely happens. Put your plow on and push some snow and quit fiddling around.


Thank you. That's all I needed to know. I'm gonna jack the back by 2" so I dont look like a goof while driving lol


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Whats the truck got to do with what you look like in it?


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

MC94XR7;2076611 said:


> Thank you. That's all I needed to know. I'm gonna jack the back by 2" so I dont look like a goof while driving lol


Why not just buy a Timbren Suspension Enhancement System and just leave what you have already.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

ThatGuySnowPlow;2077180 said:


> Why not just buy a Timbren Suspension Enhancement System and just leave what you have already.


This......


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

MC94XR7;2076427 said:


> I got the front jacked up 3". my rear is an inch lower than the front now. I may raise the rear by 2". Let me know what you think. I'm gonna put on a Western Pro Plow Series 2. I'm expecting a 1" drop in the front end which would lever her out but the rear will also drop after I load her up with 500lb of ballast. Let me know what you would do. Am I doing alright? Am I all wrong? Let me know. I know flack my be coming my way. Bring it on but educate me while you're doing it.


Plow kits are designed for a STOCK vehicle, not goofy front end lifts. The factor that determines compatibility is HEIGHT. Nothing at all to do with the angle made between the truck's frame and the ground. Your objective is to have the plow's A-frame level, which means that the point it mounts to the truck is predetermined.


----------



## Badlandsexc (Dec 26, 2015)

Ive always put leveling kits on the front of my trucks and put a add a leaf on back. So about 2.5 front and 1.5 back. Gives then a nice stance. You will have to extend the mout to keep your a frame level.


----------

